# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Νεος - Κυψελη - andromeda

## yperion

Γεια σας και απο μενα, εκανα εγγραφη θα προχωρησω στο σκαναρισμα της περιοχης για να ξεκινησω ως πελατης και ελπιζω συντομα να σηκωσω ενα AP. Λυπαμαι που διαβασα οτι ο drid δεν παιζει γιατι ηταν ιδανικη περιπτωση για ζευξη. Κοντινα AP uuu, sotirisk και ONikosEimai. Καθε βοηθεια δεκτη.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλημέρα και καλώς μας βρήκες.

Υπάρχει κάποια περίπτωση να με βλέπεις γιατί προς την μεριά σου έχω ένα Back Bone link με mmlab. Βέβαια το άνοιγμα (από μένα προς τα σένα) είναι μικρό.

Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι ένα scan από την ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας σου. Μόνο έτσι θα καταλάβεις ποιούς πιάνεις και πόσο καλά.

Το AP που πάντως δίνει αυτόματα IP (δεν το έχω checkάρει πρόσφατα) οπότε αν με πιάσεις στο scanάρισμα ίσως να μπορείς και να συνδεθείς.

Φρόντισε μόνο εκτός από το γενικό scanάρισμα, να scanάρεις και από το σημείο που πρόκειται να στήσεις. Προτήμησε κάποιο σημείο το οποίο να έχει την καλύτερη οπτική επαφή.

Για ότι άλλο, PM me.

----------


## sotirisk

Καλημέρα και καλώς ήλθες.
Σε ότι κάνεις, τράβα και καμιά φωτογραφία από την ταράτσα σου να δούμε τι γίνεται.
Π.χ. η δικιά μου θέα προς τα εσένα είναι σχετικά περιορισμένη:
http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-3127.jpg

Κατά τ'άλλα ό,τι είπε και ο προλαλήσαντας μεγαλοκομβούχος  ::

----------


## yperion

sotirisk αν αυτη ειναι η Λημνου στην φωτο σου πρεπει να σε βλεπω. Θα ανεβασω φωτος μαλλον τ απογευμα. Με ενα laptop πιανω τον Fotis80 καμπανα αλλα μπορει να ειναι και το adsl router του, θα πρεπει να δω κατι σαν awmn-737 και awmn-3433 ?

----------


## sotirisk

εγώ κατέβασα το ap το σάββατο γιατί δεν μου έφταναν τα καλώδια (ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχω δηλώσει ap στο wind). 
ναι, ότι πιάσεις πρέπει να έχει το πρόθεμα "awmn".

ο δρόμος η λήμνου είναι  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Να προσθέσω πως ναι μεν να έχει το πρόθεμα awmn αλλά να μην έχει 2 αριθμούς μετά. 

Δηλαδή όπως είπες π.χ. awmn-737 ή κάτι του στυλ awmn-xxxx-AP 

Αν πιάσεις κάτι του στυλ awmn-737-3433 τότε εκεί δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς γιατί είναι Back Bone Link.

Πάντως έχε υπ'όψιν σου τον Fotis80, παλιά ήταν συνδεδεμένος και πιστεύω πως όταν (και αν) γίνεις κόμβος, θα ενδιαφερθεί και αυτός να κάνει κάτι μαζί σου. Γύρω του υπάρχουν και κάποιοι ασύνδετοι που δεν έχουν καλή οπτική αλλά πιάνουν τον Fotis80 που έχει μια Omni και ένα πιάτο (με b feeder) εγκατεστημένα.

Βασικό είναι να ανεβάσεις στο wind τις φωτογραφίες από την θέα της ταράτσας σου και να προβείς σε καλό scanάρισμα.

----------


## yperion

Σημερα με τον κολοκαιρο τιποτα. Θα προσπαθησω να φτιαξω μια Yagi για scanning αλλιως πως θα γινει ?

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Σημερα με τον κολοκαιρο τιποτα. Θα προσπαθησω να φτιαξω μια Yagi για scanning αλλιως πως θα γινει ?


Θα περάσεις από το σπίτι μου να σου δώσω μια Stella 17db για λίγες μόνο μέρες.

----------


## yperion

Ευχαριστω Νικο, μαλλον εκει θα καταληξουμε. Τωρα διαβαζω τις οδηγιες για να κανω μια και καλη την δουλεια. Ανεβασα pics, συν τρεις εδω προς sotirisk ONikosEimai & Fotis80. Ειναι απο ταρατσα, θα στησω μαλλον πανω στο δωμα οποτε ακομα 4 μετρα υψος.

----------


## yperion

Εκανα ενα σκαναρισμα πριν απο λιγο, με ενα laptop WinXP & netstumbler και να τα αποτελεσματα στην συννημενη φωτο. Πιανω τους awmn_2851 awmn_162b awmn_3936-1910 Awmn-633 καθως και κατι αλλα του τυπου AP287104 τα οποια δεν πρεπει να ειναι δικα μας ... Να κανω κατι αλλο ? Τι εξοπλισμο προτεινετε για αρχη ?

----------


## dti

> Ειναι απο ταρατσα, θα στησω μαλλον πανω στο δωμα οποτε ακομα 4 μετρα υψος.


Θα σου χρειαστεί το δώμα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, οπότε βγάλε από κει πάνω φωτογραφίες...

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Εκανα ενα σκαναρισμα πριν απο λιγο, με ενα laptop WinXP & netstumbler και να τα αποτελεσματα στην συννημενη φωτο. Πιανω τους awmn_2851 awmn_162b awmn_3936-1910 Awmn-633 καθως και κατι αλλα του τυπου AP287104 τα οποια δεν πρεπει να ειναι δικα μας ... Να κανω κατι αλλο ? Τι εξοπλισμο προτεινετε για αρχη ?


Με αυτό το scanάρισμα που έκανες δεν έχεις καμιά ελπίδα να συνδεθείς πουθενά.

----------


## yperion

Νικο μαλλον θα χρειαστω την Stella ... Ελπιζω οτι αν ανεβω στο δωμα κατι θα πιασω απο σενα η απο Σωτηρη. Θα ηθελα επισης και καποιες οδηγιες. Βασικα επιασα τον awpnet_2851 οποτε μαλλον σε εχω Τηλ και παρελκομενα πως να σας δωσω για να μην φανουν στο forum

----------


## ONikosEimai

Έχεις PM.

----------


## yperion

Εκανα ενα νεο scan με τα αποτελεσμα στο jpg. Νικο ευχαριστω για την stella.
Εβαλα και νεες φωτος απ το δωμα, αν θελετε δειτα τα αποτελεσματα του scan, μπορει να βγει καποια καλη συνδεση ?

----------


## beep_gr

> Γεια σας και απο μενα, εκανα εγγραφη θα προχωρησω στο σκαναρισμα της περιοχης για να ξεκινησω ως πελατης και ελπιζω συντομα να σηκωσω ενα AP. Λυπαμαι που διαβασα οτι ο drid δεν παιζει γιατι ηταν ιδανικη περιπτωση για ζευξη. Κοντινα AP uuu, sotirisk και ONikosEimai. Καθε βοηθεια δεκτη.


Ποιος είναι ο αριθμός του κόμβου σου?

----------


## Nikiforos

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11156
Βλέπω στο wind είσαι σχεδόν στην ευθεία που βλέπουν τα πιάτα μου! έχεις εξοπλισμό για να κάνεις σκανάρισμα στα 5ghz? έχω πιάτο σε AP mode προς τα κάτω με SSID Awmn-BBsearch-12633. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είσαι στην πλατεία στην Φωκίονος? Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για πελάτης, γιατί εγω δεν έχω AP στα 2,4ghz, δες τον NOOLIS είναι ακριβώς στην ιδια ευθεία με εσένα και έχει omni. http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13906

----------


## yperion

Αριθμός κόμβου 11156 andromeda. beep_gr nikiforos noolis ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολύ

----------


## Vigor

> Αριθμός κόμβου 11156 andromeda


Μπες αν θέλεις στον κόπο να κάνεις ένα edit το Προφίλ σου στο forum προσθέτοντας το NodeID σου (#11156).

----------


## yperion

ok έτοιμο

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλώς ήρθες! βλέπω έχεις καλούτσικη θέα, εγώ μάλλον δεν σε βλέπω κιόλας, με κόβει η πολυκατοικία του Noolis και 2 άλλες προς τα εκεί. Αν θες να γίνεις πελάτης ο Noolis έχει ενεργή omni. Aπλά πρέπει να scanareis να δεις τι γίνετε και αν τον πιάνεις να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί του. Εγώ δεν έχω έτσι κι αλλιώς omni και δεν έχω και άλλο free IF για BB link.

----------


## sotirisk

> Αριθμός κόμβου 11156 andromeda. beep_gr nikiforos noolis ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολύ


Μίλα με beep_gr, ψάχνει για link απ'όσο θυμάμαι!

----------


## karsudan

> ok έτοιμο


 Καλησπερα,
Αν ενδιαφερεσαι εχω ελευθερο bb-link...

----------


## yperion

ok ενδιαφέρομαι! στα 5 ή 2,5 ?

----------


## karsudan

> ok ενδιαφέρομαι! στα 5 ή 2,5 ?


 Στα 5. Εχεις βρει αλλο link? Πρεπει να ψαχνει και ο Nikiforos (#12633).. Για ρωτα τον.

----------


## yperion

Δeν τον πιάνω τον Nikiforo. φεεδερ 5αρι που θα πάρω ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Εμένα είναι πλεόν πιασμένα και τα 4 IF που έχω και εκτός αυτού δεν έχω οπτική προς τα εκεί, έχω μικρό άνοιγμα και βλέπω Κορυδαλλό, Κερατσίνι, Νίκαια, Αιγάλεω και Αγία Βαρβάρα. Στα 2,4 ghz δεν έχω AP. Ο κόμβος Νοοlis έχει ενεργό AP στα 2,4ghz φυσικά.

----------


## beep_gr

Μετά από καιρό μπόρεσα να ξαναστείσω τον κόμβο μου. Ενδιαφέρομαι να φτιάξουμε το link.

Ψάξε να βρεις το awmn-9297-ath2.
Πρέπει να βλέπει προς τα εσένα...

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ είμαι κλεισμένος δεν βλέπω κοντινές μου πολυκατοικίες και εκεί που είναι ο beep_gr δεν βλέπω καν, δεν έχω και άλλα IF's free εξάλου. Καλή επιτυχία, άντε να βγάλετε κανά link είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα εδώ στην Κυψέλη.

----------


## acoul

```
Post subject: Νεος - Κυψελη - andromeda
```



```
Posted: Tue Dec 12, 2006
```

μετά από 2+ χρόνια ο τίτλος παραμένει "νέος" ... είναι αυτό που λέμε μερικοί δεν γερνούν ποτέ !! 

η καλή μέρα πάντως από την αυγή φαίνεται. που είναι η πανοραμική και οι φωτογραφίες εξοπλισμού της υποδομής στην ταράτσα; χόμπι είναι και θέλει ενθουσιασμό και όρεξη <-- I guess ...

----------

